# Venoplasty with pacer implant



## Salemcoder (May 8, 2012)

One of our EP physicians took out a dual chamber permanent pacemaker and put in new dual chamber leads and generator.  While doing that he had performed venoplasty in the left upper extremeity left axillary vein.  I am looking for the code to use for venography and/or venoplasty.  I find 35475, but this is for balloon angioplasty, and he used a dilator.  35460 is for venous, which could be correct since it was in the axillary vein, however again it says balloon angioplasty.  Can someone help me find the correct code?


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 9, 2012)

A venoplasty is a balloon - Venous PTA 35476/75978-26. Venography of the axillary vein could be coded as 75820. Does that help? Maybe I'm misreading the question...

35460 is for an _open_ venous PTA. If your doc did an open approach..then that could be your code. 

HTH


----------



## dpeoples (May 9, 2012)

CardioCoder said:


> One of our EP physicians took out a dual chamber permanent pacemaker and put in new dual chamber leads and generator.  While doing that he had performed venoplasty in the left upper extremeity left axillary vein.  I am looking for the code to use for venography and/or venoplasty.  I find 35475, but this is for balloon angioplasty, and he used a dilator.  35460 is for venous, which could be correct since it was in the axillary vein, however again it says balloon angioplasty.  Can someone help me find the correct code?



The codes you are looking for are:
35476/75978 (venoplasty)
75820 (extremity venography)

However, I believe they are included (think bundled) with placement of a permanent pacer and should not be separately reported. The question to ask is "would the physician have performed the service (venoplasty) if he was not placing the pacer?" If the answer is no, do not bill for the service.

HTH


----------



## Salemcoder (May 14, 2012)

*Venoplasty*

The physician called it venoplasty, but it was with a dilator not a balloon -- would that be the same code?  35476.  It doesn't seem to fit with the description, but I cannot find a code for any other venous repair.


----------



## dpeoples (May 15, 2012)

CardioCoder said:


> The physician called it venoplasty, but it was with a dilator not a balloon -- would that be the same code?  35476.  It doesn't seem to fit with the description, but I cannot find a code for any other venous repair.



If he is just using a dilator, then balloon angioplasty/venoplasty should not be reported. CPT 35460 is for an open balloon angioplasty/venoplasty, and also does not apply in this case. Lastly, this is part of placing the pacer, there should not be an additional code reported for this, IMO.

HTH


----------

